# Best T.V. show or series ever created?



## Dragra (Mar 17, 2008)

what do you think is the best T.V. show ever and why?


----------



## Koi (Mar 17, 2008)

Carnivale.  But apparently it was far too cerebral for the typical HBO audience.


----------



## Cair (Mar 17, 2008)

I dunno. Stuff on TV is so shitty anymore. :I


When I was younger, I used to think it was Teen Titans.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 17, 2008)

MacGyver, companion of breakfasts back when I was a kid.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 17, 2008)

South Park


----------



## Einstein (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't know what would be THE BEST. But _Dexter_ comes really damn close.


----------



## HedKandi (Mar 17, 2008)

I don’t watch TV now, but I used to like Friends/the chappelle show/ tom & jerry.


----------



## Cair (Mar 17, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> South Park



Shit, I forgot about that.


----------



## Dragra (Mar 17, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> South Park



i would say that or family guy


----------



## Ico (Mar 17, 2008)

Dragra said:


> i would say that or family guy



Family Guy


----------



## Nash (Mar 17, 2008)

Scrubs & The Simpsons 



lessonnumbersix said:


> Carnivale.  But apparently it was far too cerebral for the typical HBO audience.



Yeah


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 17, 2008)

HedKandi said:


> I don?t watch TV now, but I used to like Friends/the chappelle show/ tom & jerry.



Tom and Jerry is kind of boring.


----------



## HedKandi (Mar 17, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> Tom and Jerry is kind of boring.



Your face is kind of boring! 

The only reason I watch is because I want to find out if tom ever gets to eat jerry. I know it won't happen- but dammit a girl can dream ><


----------



## Stalin (Mar 17, 2008)

HedKandi said:


> Your face is kind of boring!
> 
> The only reason I watch is because I want to find out if tom ever gets to eat jerry. I know it won't happen- but dammit a girl can dream ><



I feel sorry every time he loses to butch in love, and itsusually jerry's fault. Jerry should just put a restraining order on tom, it'll save tom the pain.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 17, 2008)

HedKandi said:


> Your face is kind of boring!
> 
> The only reason I watch is because I want to find out if tom ever gets to eat jerry. I know it won't happen- but dammit a girl can dream ><



Why you gotta be so cold 

Girls don't dream , just like they don't fart neither


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 17, 2008)

Lost, Heroes, & Dexter.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 17, 2008)

Drama: LOST.  - The writing/mystery/cinematography/characters.

Comedy: Arrested Development and 30 Rock.  - The writing!  and hilarious and unique characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2008)

Lost or Xmen.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2008)

LOST, Dexter, the simpsons, (mainly earlier series), South Park, Arrested Development, (funniest show EVAR), family guy.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 17, 2008)

Yu    Gi Oh


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 17, 2008)

House


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 17, 2008)

Family Guy is good


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think there's a BEST ever but I do have favorites.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 18, 2008)

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Maycara (Mar 18, 2008)

Since Anime is on TV in Japan, I say Death Note... but by american TV, Heroes, or 24.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

The Simpsons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2008)

Hard to pick an all-time best. But I'd agree with *House* as an interim champ until a better one can be decided.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Entourage.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Depends on which appeals to you more. Whether you like comedy or drama or cartoon, etc.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 24, 2008)

family guy ahh haha hhahahah a
i mean its al right but not the best. dont flame me bro half the jokes are inside jokes.
boondocks, southpark, simpsons are on a different scale. 
seinfeld is pretty funny, and 
oh god cant belive no one said the office


----------



## Denji (Mar 26, 2008)

Arrested Development


----------



## captain salad (Mar 27, 2008)

south park. its the only tv show i still follow


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Mar 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Depends on which appeals to you more. Whether you like comedy or drama or cartoon, etc.



Dont forget Sci fi


----------



## Halo (Mar 27, 2008)

Best ever?

I think Married with Children and the Simpsons are topping my list. There were a lot of great older series way before my generation, but I'm pretty sure some of those are up there was well. 

Oh and Friends is overrated, I hated that show.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 27, 2008)

The Simpsons, The Chappelle Show and Everybody loves Raymond.


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 27, 2008)

Viva La Bam,
Human Giant,
The Andy Milonakis Show,
Scrubs,
Family Guy
and
Invader Zim.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

*Fresh Prince of Bel Air*


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 28, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Seany (Mar 28, 2008)

Either Invader Zim or South Park. So original, and oh so hilairious.


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 28, 2008)

Top Gear, awesome show.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2008)

Lost for the win.


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

South park definitly.


----------



## Spazzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lost. IMO is has something for everybody.


----------



## Get F*cked Stud (Mar 30, 2008)

The Mighty Boosh FTW.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 30, 2008)

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai  Best.Thing.EVER!


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2008)

Get F*cked Stud said:


> The Mighty Boosh FTW.



I'm with this guy 

Or spaced.


----------



## pajamas (Mar 30, 2008)

Invader Zim.


----------



## Snow (Mar 30, 2008)

A tie between the Chappelle Show, and Heroes.

Two shows that when they came on: I dropped everything I was doing.


----------



## kennyboiz (Apr 1, 2008)

family guy, heroes and south park ar a tie for me


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 1, 2008)

Has to be the Simpsons for me.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 1, 2008)

Best completed show as of now is: Band of Brothers.  That'll be my mini-series pick as it's not fair to compare them to long running dramas and whatnot.

I think Lost will be the greatest Drama once it is completed.

My favorite comedy would be Metalocalypse.


----------



## molco (Apr 5, 2008)

TWIN PEAKS
It's the most ingenious show ever made. And Special Agent Dale Cooper is my favourite character from TV ever.


----------



## Munken (Apr 5, 2008)

Band of brothers


----------



## Roy (Apr 5, 2008)

Batman The Animated Series or Lost


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2008)

*Chappelle's Show*, so many EPIC characteres like Clayton Bigsby and Tyrone Biggums. 

"The Wire" is close 2nd though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

sliders s 1-4, outer limits , and x files
love sci fi stuff


----------



## Mahdi (Apr 6, 2008)

1 Chappelle's Show
2 Family Guy
3 Batman (classic early 1990's)


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 6, 2008)

Got to be The Simpsons. If  it weren't for them we'd have no Family Guy.

The classic moments are tv's finest imo. It's a pity the new episodes are utter shite..


----------



## Batman (Apr 7, 2008)

*Cartoon: *Daring Duck of Mystery, Master of Surprise. . . fuckin' Darkwing Duck! I mean shows just don't have taglines like "When there's troubleyou call D.W." That was so money when I was 10, and the show is still good when I go back and watch it. One of the best toons ever made.

*Talk Show:* Conan O'brien, almost always funny. No matter who's on the show. He's the late night of my generation.


----------

